# Creative indoor pool



## swimmer_spe (Jan 19, 2016)

http://fitmaxipool.com/

I saw that someone put one of these in their garage. It made me think - what about in a basement?

Even if it were to burst, you have the floor drain to drain out the flooded basement.

Living in Canada where it is winter for 6 months, this would beat the winter blues.

The height would be low enough to fit.

Thoughts? (Besides me being nuts)


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2016)

Thar would be great if you don't worry about all that moisture in the house.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jan 19, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Thar would be great if you don't worry about all that moisture in the house.



That is one of my concerns. I would not want to get mold/mildew build up by doing this.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2016)

You would have to at least have a fan, likely bigger than a bathroom fan and run it all the time that you have the lid off.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 20, 2016)

If you feel that the drain can handle all that water quick enough.... without a chance of clogging on the plastic if it breaks catastrophically. 
On the other hand, it sounds pretty appealing.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 20, 2016)

We live just across the lakes from you and have been enjoying all the snow you have been sending our way. 

I know the winter blues and people around here (a few) have basement pools. Many more have a separate addition added to the house to hold the pool with proper ventilation. Changing the air means you have to bring in cold dry air to replace the wet air or get the moisture out of the air and both require some electrical power to do so. But anything can be done. You will also want to heat the water or it&#8217;s not going to be a lot of fun to get in.  That heat isn&#8217;t too bad as what is lost will go into the house. 

We did it a bit different and I&#8217;m still learning the ropes but we bought last year a 8&#8217; x 8&#8217; hot tub that sits outside. It pays to go for a good one with the best insulation and the best lid and the heating cost is not too bad about a buck a day maybe a little more depending on temp and how much you use it. and the water right now is 102F. This fall I did build a pergola over it with some covering attached to the top for snow. I also have some removable tarps I can hang for wind if it gets bad. 

We are in it almost every night with outdoor temps in the single digits. And it has been working great beating the winter blues.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2016)

http://www.olympichottub.com/hot-tu...-you-must-know-before-beginning-your-project/


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jan 20, 2016)

nealtw said:


> http://www.olympichottub.com/hot-tu...-you-must-know-before-beginning-your-project/



Very informative. Thank you.


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2016)

I myself have sat in a hot tub,outside,  while it snowed,  drinking fat tire beer/coronas

rather relaxing.  I enjoyed it very much.


----------

